# grim reaper razor tips?



## goldfish (Sep 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HunterDan2006 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Heard good things*

I have personally not used them, but have a friend that swears by them. I asked him the same question about angled shots and he says that he has never had a problem. He says the design with the tip protruding out past the tips of the blades allows the front of the broadhead to enter the animal and not glance off.


----------



## GaStick (Jan 5, 2009)

I've used them for years and the 1 3/8" 100gr. heads have served me well. No issues with opening in flight or penetration. I haven't had a direct shoulder hit, so can't help you there but they cut through ribs with no problem. I would highly recommend them for a mechanical.


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Reapers rule to me.*

IMHO they are one of the best broadheads you can use. See my user profile and look into my photo albums. You will see how devestating they are. The moose was shot broadside at 55yds and the elk at 65 yards both with full pass throughs (I couldn't find the arrow that blew through the elk). As far as whitetails I use the 1 3/4" cut. My arrow, last year on a nice 8 pt, went all of the way through the deer on a hard quartering away shot from behind the ribs on the left side and out the front of the deer between the brisket and the right front shoulder and still stuck 4" in the ground. Most of the animals I have shot have only gone 40 yards on average. 2 animals with a heart shot went 80 yards, but a blood trail a blind man could follow.
As far as penetration watch their videos online or order the DVD. You can also use the October or August 2008 of Bowhunting World. They had an expandable broadhead test and the Grim Reaper tied in the top 3.
I shoot these at 85 yards and they are spot on. I've never had one open in flight. If you shoot them continually in a target, yes they will open easily. This year they have a practice tip!


----------



## goldfish (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks for the info i think i will order a set of pratice tips and hunting tips and see what happens.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I will only use Reapers. I've shot 6 deer and I love the carnage they leave in their wake.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

I think it would be very hard for a GR to open in flight unless somthing is broken.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

goldfish said:


> What does everyone think i am hearing alot of mixed reviews on these. mainly hearing that they open mid flight. or they won't pentrate a shoulder on a deer if you so happen to hit off center a little.


never heard of them opening in flight. Ever.

I shot a buck quartering hard to me thru the front shoulder and the arrow came out, broke in half, just above the deer's wee-wee. It was totally awesome. I've shot fat does far back thru ribs on both sides, perfect pass thru. 

Are they the best broadheads out there? Maybe? I've shot 4-5 others and I will never go back unless I had to. 

This year they even came out with a new and improved tip thats supposed to be even more devastational.


----------



## revup (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been using them for 3 years now and love em.
You also have the option of shooting them with the blades open, for a "fixed blade" shot.
Lots of penetration, and blows through bones.
Check out the video's on thier web site.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

revup said:


> i've been using them for 3 years now and love em.
> You also have the option of shooting them with the blades open, for a "fixed blade" shot.
> Lots of penetration, and blows through bones.
> Check out the video's on thier web site.


+ 36


----------



## goldfish (Sep 16, 2007)

i order some 100 grain razor tips they are all ready at the house from lancaster supple.


----------

